
Introduction to Spark 2.0: A Sneak Peak at Next Generation Spark - phatak-dev
http://blog.madhukaraphatak.com/introduction-to-spark-2.0/
======
Piskvorrr
Sneak Peak, a.k.a. Stealth Mountain ;)

